# Ich bin auch neu hier



## flienchen (9. März 2009)

Hallo,

bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Ist sehr interressant.
Ich habe einen kleinen Teich mit zwei Kois, ein paar Goldfischen und einem Bachlauf.
Heute habe ich bei mir im Garten Bäume geschnitten und habe plötzlich mit Entsetzen festgestellt, daß der Wasserpegel ca. 30 cm niedriger ist als üblicherweise.
Ich habe erst vermutret, daß es über den Winter verdunstet ist, kam mir allerdigs erfahrungsgemäß viel vor.
Also hab ich heute einfach den Teich wieder bis OK befüllt.
Geradeeben bin ich mit der Taschenlampe in meinen Garten um mal zu schauen, ob das Wasser wieder ein bischen abgenommen hat.
OOOHHHHH Mist, jetzt nach ca. 4 Stunden wieder das ganze Wasser weg.
Muß wohl irgendwie ein riesen Loch reingekommen sein. Wie kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen.
Hab hier jetzt schon gelesen, wie man Teichfolie reparieren kann.
Werd mich wohl am Samstag mal ranmachen und schauen ob das Loch zu lokalisieren ist.
Oder ich muß die ganze Folie erneuern. Das wäre aber sehr viel Arbeit weil mein Teich mit Sandsteinen angelegt ist.
Ich mach morgen früh bevor ich auf die Arbeit fahre mal ein paar Fotos und stell sie hier rein.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen oder einen Tipp geben!

So das war`s jetzt ert einmal fürs erste.
Ich bin froh hier gelandet zu sein.

Grüße

flienchen:crazy


----------



## axel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Hallo Flinchen 

Willkommen bei uns Teichfreunden :Willkommen2
Wie jung ist den Dein Teich ? Und was hast Du für Folie ?
Blöde Sache mit dem Wasserverlust . Ich musste heut nach dem Winter auch 2 qm nachfüllen.
Wie ist den Dein Vorname ?


Lg
axel


----------



## scholzi (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

 Flienchen
und :willkommen im Forum.
Das Loch im Teich wirst du sicherlich ganz einfach finden, wenn der 
Wasserstand nicht mehr sinkt gibst du einfach wieder etwas Wasser zu
und schüttest, bei kleinen Teichen etwas Milch in die Mitte und bei größeren
nach und nach den Rand entlang.
Wo dann die Milchschwaden hingesogen werden muss dein Leck sein.
Jetzt musst du nur noch wissen aus welchen Material deine Folie besteht,
PE,PVC,Kautschuk? um den passenden Kleber oder das richtige 
Reparaturset zu finden! Aber da kann dir sicherlich dein Verkäufer des 
Vertrauens helfen

Gruß Robert


----------



## Christine (9. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Hallo Flienchen,

:Willkommen2 bei uns - hier bist Du richtig.

Zum Thema "sinkender Wasserstand, Loch finden" guckst du mal *hier*.

Dann wäre es hilfreich, wenn wir ein paar genauere Angaben zu Deinem Teich inklusive Fotos haben könnten. Insbesondere auch von der Randanlage. (*Anleitung Bilder*)

Folie flicken ist so eine Sache. Dazu müßte man ersteinmal wissen, welches Material - ob PVC, PE oder EPDM. Und dann stellt sich immer noch die Frage: lohnt der Aufwand oder ist eine Komplett-Sanierung sinnvoller? Dazu müssen wir aber mehr über Deinen Teich wissen (s.o.).

Und Du solltest mal überprüfen, ob nicht irgendwo ein durstiges Pflänzchen die Füße ins Wasser gesteckt hat. Ich hatte neulich mal eine __ Goldnessel, die ihre ganze Famile aus einem Miniteich versorgt hat - da konntest Du dem Wasserstand beim Sinken zuschauen 

In der Zwischenzeit noch ein bisschen *Theorie zum Teich* - ist manchmal recht hilfreich!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Hallo Flienchen!




flienchen schrieb:


> OOOHHHHH Mist, jetzt nach ca. 4 Stunden wieder das ganze Wasser weg.



Das ist aber schon heftig!



> Und Du solltest mal überprüfen, ob nicht irgendwo ein durstiges Pflänzchen die Füße ins Wasser gesteckt hat. Ich hatte neulich mal eine Goldnessel



Es muß Pflanzen geben, die reine Säufer sind. 30 cm in vier Stunden! 

.


----------



## flienchen (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Hi,hi,hi,

danke für Eure rege Begrüßung meinereiner!!
Ich heiße Michael.
Leider weiß ich nicht 100% welches Material die Folie ist.
Heute morgen habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Dann könnt ihr Euch mal ein Bild von meinem kleinen Teich machen.
Ich habe das Haus samt dem Teich vor 5 ahren gekauft. Der Teich ist soweit unverändert außer den Sandsteinbachlauf. Den habe ich ergänzt/erweitert.
Über den Läuft das angesaugte Wasser, daß über einen Filter läuft.
Ich habe das Loch entdeckt. Es ist an der markierten Stelle, ca Daumendick.
Deswegen läuft auch das Wasser so schnell weg!
Ich hab den Eindruck, daß die Folie schon älter ist. Laut meinen Nachbarn hat unser Vorbesitzer den Teich wohl etwa vor 8-9 Jahren angelegt.

Kann mir jemand durch die Bilder sagen was das evtl. für Folie sein könnte?
Sie fühlt sich auf jeden Fall recht dick an!

Oder wohnt jemand von Euch sogar in meiner Nähe PLZ 63928 Eichenbühl der das mal begutachten könnte?


----------



## flienchen (10. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

..oh, die Bilder sind zu groß!

Ich kann sie nicht kleiner komprimieren.
Ich mach morgen früh noch mal Bilder in einer kleineren Auflösung.


----------



## flienchen (11. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*



flienchen schrieb:


> Hi,hi,hi,
> 
> danke für Eure rege Begrüßung meinereiner!!
> Ich heiße Michael.
> ...



...so hier nun die Bilder.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?
Evtl. würde ich gerne Versuchen am Wochenende eine Reparatur durchzuführen und  wenn es wärmer wird die Folie auszutauschen!


Hauptproblem ist wohl festzstellen um welche Folie es sich handelt!?


----------



## scholzi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*


ich glaub allein von den Bildern kann dir keiner sagen was das 
für Folie ist.
Kannst du nicht ein Stückchen abschneiden und zum nächsten
Gartencenter gehen.
Oder du machst erstmal ne Probeklebung mit Nachbars PVC-Kleber!
(Aber an dem abgeschnittenen Stückchen testen!!!!direkt für den Teich
 würd ich dann PVC Kleber für Teiche nehmen..Fischverträglichkeit)

Ich gebe mal ne Schätzung ab, das 85% der Gartenteichbesitzer
eine PVC Folie verlegt haben!und 10% PE 5%Kautschuk


Gruß Robert


----------



## flienchen (12. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Danke für den Beitrag.
Ich werd mal am Samstag PVC ausprobieren.
Ich sag bescheid.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (12. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Hallo Michael,:willkommen
ich gehöre zur Kautschukabteilung
@ Robert:Ich tippe mal auf 11%
Kautschuk ist auch bei den momentan noch sehr kalten Temperaturen sehr elastisch!
Vieleicht kannst Du so schon mal was ausschliessen.
Wenn die Folie etwas steifer ist,tippe ich mal 90% PVC:__ nase


----------



## flienchen (12. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Hi,

die Folie ist nicht nur steif, sondern hart!,
also kein Kautschuk.


----------



## scholzi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

oh Schit,
Christian hat recht, es sind 11%


----------



## Christi (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*



flienchen schrieb:


> ..oh, die Bilder sind zu groß!
> 
> Ich kann sie nicht kleiner komprimieren.
> Ich mach morgen früh noch mal Bilder in einer kleineren Auflösung.



Hallo, ich bin ebenfalls ein beisterter Neuling dieses tollen Forums, die Bilder kleiner machen kann man toll mit tinypic, gib es mal bei google ein. Ein tolles einfaches tool. 

Kann mir jemand helfen....ich habe Bäume über dem Teich und Blätter...Blätter.... Bäume sind unfallbar. Habe schon alle Foren durchsucht und nichts gefunden. Ein Netz ist drübergespannt aber so kleine Blütenstandwürmer (__ Esche..Erle) fallen trotzdem durch. Kann mir jemand mal bitte bitte einen Rat geben? Lieben Gruß und Ihr seid alle großartig.

Christiane


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Hallo Christiane,

und herzlich Willkommen. Da es ja hier um die Löcher in der Folie von Fienchen geht, habe ich Deine Frage bezüglich der Blütenstände mal in ein eigenes Thema verschoben!

*@all: Antworten an Christiane bitte hier:*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20782


----------



## flienchen (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

...so, habe es nun endlich geschafft.
Habe mir auf Euren Rat hin PVC Folie vom Zoohandel geholt (ein mkleines STück habe die mir sogar geschenkt) Außerdem haben die eine angebrochene Kartusche des Klebers gehabt und mir mitgegeben.
Alles für Umme.
Hab dann den Restkleber zurückgebracht und 5 Euro für die Kaffeekasse hinterlassen.
Echt toller Service!

Jetzt ist der Teich wieder dicht.

Danke an Euch!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ich bin auch neu hier*

Hallo Flienchen,
so einen Händler sollte man im Auge behalten,wenn der auch noch Ahnung hat


----------

